# Am I a poser?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You have to get an “Authentic Poleskiffer” shirt when I get some made then you will be vetted.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Your safe if you order the next Microskiff performance shirt .....it's rumored to be a SUP edition, rather than a jetski...I think your IN if the rumors hold true.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

If it's low power, fuel efficient, and gets you ultra shollow to the fish your micro skiffin 👍


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You have to get an “Authentic Poleskiffer” shirt when I get some made then you will be vetted.


I had forgotten about poleskiffer. 🤣


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Kams said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm new to skiffing and new to the forum. If I decorate my paddleboard with a motor, does that count as a microskiff?
> 
> Kams


Maybe you are the MOST authentic microskiffer. 😁


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

He's micro skiff before micro was cool 🤣👍

May be showing my age with that Barbara Mandrell word play ...😁


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

With one post you lead with this.... yes, you are.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Seriously?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Mark H said:


> Seriously?


Really nothing like busting the guys coconuts right out the gate ,this site is lots of fun,and I prefer to keep it that way ! I feel his post has merit 👍


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

skifferer.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Just stick a Chittum sticker on it! You’ll be the envy of the entire membership. Welcome!


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Silent Drifter said:


> Really nothing like busting the guys coconuts right out the gate ,this site is lots of fun,and I prefer to keep it that way ! I feel his post has merit 👍


Whose post?


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You have to get an “Authentic Poleskiffer” shirt when I get some made then you will be vetted.


“Poleskiffer” sounds NSFW.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Kams said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm new to skiffing and new to the forum. If I decorate my paddleboard with a motor, does that count as a microskiff?
> 
> Kams


That is definitely micro.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Silent Drifter said:


> Really nothing like busting the guys coconuts right out the gate ,this site is lots of fun,and I prefer to keep it that way ! I feel his post has merit 👍


Hello kettle, meet pot


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^^LOL that went over my head, not sure what your implying/referring to?
@Capt.Ron
Feel free to DM me I'm all ears 😊
Anything I've said to new members was ment to be informative only ! Like posting in wrong section, Definitely not meant to bust their coconuts 😂 if I came off hard I apologize its hard to tell tone with text some times!🙏


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

#FTW


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

MikeCockman said:


> #FTW
> View attachment 215031


Looks flippy!


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

The Fin said:


> Looks flippy!


There’s some serious weight management going on!! It poles pretty easy though. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

MikeCockman said:


> #FTW
> View attachment 215031



LOL that's what I think of when I see some of these skiffs for sale like why the hell is the giant motor needed?

I saw an interview with Chittum and he was talking about how they were building a skiff to go 90 mph.....why


----------



## MGH (May 31, 2021)

Sticking with the metric progression, you could start your own website called NanoSkiff.com for powered paddleboards. .....hey - I may be on to something!


----------



## Kams (5 mo ago)

SS06 said:


> Your safe if you order the next Microskiff performance shirt .....it's rumored to be a SUP edition, rather than a jetski...I think your IN if the rumors hold true.


I'm seeing a trend here


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Kams said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm new to skiffing and new to the forum. If I decorate my paddleboard with a motor, does that count as a microskiff?
> 
> Kams


Is this kevin?


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

Kams said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm new to skiffing and new to the forum. If I decorate my paddleboard with a motor, does that count as a microskiff?
> 
> Kams


Do you do yoga on your paddleboard?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Silent Drifter said:


> He's micro skiff before micro was cool 🤣👍
> 
> May be showing my age with that Barbara Mandrell word play ...😁


To be fair he used ”poser” from the early 80s. So a little Barbra Mandrel is fitting 👍


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^^^LOL that went over my head, not sure what your implying/referring to?
> @Capt.Ron
> Feel free to DM me I'm all ears 😊
> Anything I've said to new members was ment to be informative only ! Like posting in wrong section, Definitely not meant to bust their coconuts 😂 if I came off hard I apologize its hard to tell tone with text some times!🙏


I think your fine I did not get offended


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

easy on the seagrass


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Kams said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm new to skiffing and new to the forum. If I decorate my paddleboard with a motor, does that count as a microskiff?
> 
> Kams


Better question is do you care?

Go fish as long as you're not blowing people's spots and tearing up the environment have at it.

I can say for sure Is rather see you than another fucking tower boat


----------



## Kams (5 mo ago)

messin.with.sasquatch said:


> Is this kevin?


I've thought of renaming myself Kevin to make it easier for people to spell my name. But no, I'm not a Kevin.


----------



## Kams (5 mo ago)

david.riina said:


> Do you do yoga on your paddleboard?


Hells no! But no offense meant to any yoga-paddleboarders. I admire their balance skills.


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

from everything I've read...as long as it isn't a jet ski or aluminum jon you're good


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^ I'm not so sure your correct about aluminum Jon's 🤔 ,many people got their start in Aluminum and Many still enjoy them so????intact a Lil 1548 with 25 hp is a whole lot of fun .....

Let's see what the Guys and Gals think ......?


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

Silent Drifter said:


> ^^^^ I'm not so sure your correct about aluminum Jon's 🤔 ,many people got their start in Aluminum and Many still enjoy them so????intact a Lil 1548 with 25 hp is a whole lot of fun .....
> 
> Let's see what the Guys and Gals think ......?


tongue-in-cheak...Im a big proponent of aluminum skiffs--you can beat the hell out of them and save yourself $50-90K and catch fish--probably more than any inshore boat save wood.


----------



## Big Al (Nov 8, 2021)

The more micro you are more of a microskiffer that makes you!


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Your paddleboard with motor will be hard to match in small creeks.


----------



## Halen (7 mo ago)

fotofinish said:


> Your paddleboard with motor will be hard to match in small creeks.
> View attachment 215409


Now that is an intriguing skiff, who is the maker?


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Halen said:


> Now that is an intriguing skiff, who is the maker?


It is an SK14 plan from Boat Builders Central. Building it was my project during the depths of the COVID dempanic. The designer, Jacque Mertins (apologies if the spelling is wrong), is on MS and I guess I'm the maker of this one.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

You’re going to be ok as long as you don’t put a Salt Life sticker on your SUP or truck. A Lowlife sticker will help you catch more fish though.


----------

